# duckmans new hunting weapon



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2012)

somebody told me im playing in the woods to much . i told her shes right so on the way home from work i stop at the doctor and got me some therapy . this should keep me out of the thicket . well i had to try it right besides my huska is worn 20 and 25 inch bar with this sweety . oh and roy that whole spalted cherry log is curly planed down large cubes and all i see is waves last 2 pics stained maple slabs. dam hate when that happens. duckman


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Those trees better sleep with one eye open....


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm thinking Dave may want to read _The Lorax_ at some point lest he run out of truffula trees.

That's a Dr. Seuss reference for those of you who don't have small children


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'm thinking Dave may want to read _The Lorax_ at some point lest he run out of truffula trees.
> 
> That's a Dr. Seuss reference for those of you who don't have small children



lol ill read it but  im trying to by the 10 acres ajoining my woods dont want to run out . gota think ahead ya know. :rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking Dave may want to read _The Lorax_ at some point lest he run out of truffula trees.
> ...



Ah, 'biggering and biggering'… It's all there in the book.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2012)

DKMD said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



 yes a barn then a woodmizer and all the goodies for the barn. wow better keep it down someone might be listening. ----nothing honey just talkin to myself again. now where was i hmmmmm


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice lookin wood! I really like that Cherry. Have fun with your new saw


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave's getting more wood!

Yeehaaaaa!

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice saw Super Duck. If you don't already have some make sure you're wearing chaps. Those in the link are a real good buy. 


P.S. hope you don't mind I nicked you too - I almost went with Mighty Duck but didn't know if you had a thing against ice hockey mascots especially ones based in California.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice saw Super Duck. If you don't already have some make sure you're wearing chaps. Those in the link are a real good buy.
> 
> 
> P.S. hope you don't mind I nicked you too - I almost went with Mighty Duck but didn't know if you had a thing against ice hockey mascots especially ones based in California.



lol super ducks a fine name and thanks for the link ordering a pair today. that new toy could hurt ya yep super duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 14, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Nice lookin wood! I really like that Cherry. Have fun with your new saw



thanks it was a hard choice and now im eyein that 660 behemoth thay have there the one with the ten foot bar


----------



## justturnin (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, so do you use a CSM for those slab? How does this saw hold up to it. I have a smaller Stihl but have been watching CL for one w/ a bigger motor and longer bar instead up upgrading the bar on the one I have.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 14, 2012)

iv been free handin the slabs and useing a porta cable hand planer to smooth them out before sealing them . i just had to pull the trigger on a new saw that huska got worn out . this ones like night and day compared . like going from a volkswagon to a corvette unreal. it wasnt cheap about 600.00 but theres better ones . next time i got a box for ya soon i didnt forget just been real busy at work got demoted up to superviser on a massive heating job at cleveland clinic just what i need bigger headaches


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the 660 and wonder if they still make the 880? But I am still partial to huskys.


----------

